# On Location 06.07.2012: AWE Tuning Open House, Willow Grove, PA



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It is an hour before go time of a planned open house at AWE Tuning’s headquarters in a suburb outside Philadelphia and cars are already rolling in with regularity. Most here this early are more intended as attractions than rides of casual spectators… and that’s all by design.

Fourtitude has made the trip to Willow Grove with our 2012 Audi R8 4.2 4 Season Test car and we’re just one in the parade of exotics staging an arrival. We roll in minutes behind Delaware-based Nemesis Autosport with their R8 and healthily tailored Sprint Blue S5 coupe. Parked next to us is the owner of AWE’s Audi TT RS project build and beyond that our eye is drawn by a procession made up of a Lamborghini Aventador, a Bugatti Veyron and a pair of Ducatis. It seems AWE has embraced the whole Volkswagen Group thing with decidedly open arms.

* Full Story *


----------

